# Anyone have anyexperience with using a Logosol to build a cabin?



## SFC B (Mar 7, 2012)

New to the site here. I am a soldier who loves to do woodworking whenever possible (ie using my Kreg Jig) and have recently discovered the Logosol line and am interested in the possibility of using one to build a cabin with. I am an ametur sawyer and currently only have a 38cc Mac. I have had it for ten years of home usage so I guess I got my $90 back... Any experiences or suggestions would be great. I am in the feasibility stage right now.


----------



## Yooperforeman (Mar 8, 2012)

I also wanted to mill my own logs for a cabin,I went with a D- log design.After much consideration,I found it more economical to hire an experienced mill operator.He came to the site and with a Timber King bandsaw mill,he milled all the logs for less than $300.00.
Just something to think about.Here's a picture of the finished cabin.


----------



## SFC B (Mar 8, 2012)

*hmmm*

Yooper,
How did you get the D profile milled? Did this guy have a moulder? Cabin looks GREAT!! Do you have t&G cut into the logs? Thanks for responding!


----------



## Yooperforeman (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi,

The logs were just milled flat on 3 sides.There isn't any tongue and groove.Suprisingly,the logs seasoned very well and didn't twist much.
I just stacked the logs on top of each other and used 10 inch timber screws to fasten.The timber screws would pull out most of the twist.
After the walls were built and stained,the joints were caulked with Log Builder's Caulk.


----------



## SFC B (Mar 8, 2012)

*Nice!!*

I really do like that. If you have anymore pics I would love to see them (especially if they are of the building in progress:biggrin: ). How long ago did you build this? How long did it take you?


----------



## Yooperforeman (Mar 8, 2012)

Started on the cabin in June of 2011 and had it pretty much done(except for the trim and a chimney)on Labor Day Weekend.I only had the evenings and weekends available.It was just me and my Dad building it.I'll get some more pictures up tomorrow.It was a very fun time with my Dad(something I'll always remember) and I'd love to build another one.


----------



## big mog (Mar 8, 2012)

if you check the logosol site theres a lot of info on the kit they do for log building, I myself have an M7 mill, with a 660 powering it, along with the log moulder, again powered by another 660, and the things that you can turn out from raw timber with these two bits of kit is amazing. Over here in th UK I have a friend not far from me who started a business building log cabins using the exact same kit, he's now progressed to static sawmill production because he was getting to busy with what he had(took about 14-20 days to saw and mould the timber for a cabin) I only do smaller stuff at the moment, sheds, garden furniture, hot tubs and the like, because i dont have the yard space, but hopefully this will change soon!! Ive been involved building the cabins and with the logosol kit its real easy, 4 passes with the chainsaw, and 2 with the moulder(3 or 4 if you want internal/external profiles) and your log is done, they do moulder knives up to 8" so you can use some really big logs the only down side to logosol kit is the price, but compared to what else is out there the quality and simplicity of use make up for this.


----------



## SFC B (Mar 9, 2012)

*$$*

Mog,
I would love to be able to have the whole set up, but for me this would have to be a low budget affair. More sweat than $  How is it finding timber in Scotland? I was stationed in England for a while and lived on a farm that abutted the Southern edge of the Elveden Estate in Suffolk. It was torture looking at all that timber( not too mention the DEER!!) and not be able to partake.  I missed the chance to get up North while I was there. I have family roots from the Isle of Harris and would have loved to have gotten out there.

Yoop,
Thanks!!


----------



## Yooperforeman (Mar 9, 2012)

A few more pictures:


----------



## Yooperforeman (Mar 9, 2012)

Some more:


----------



## SFC B (Mar 10, 2012)

Those pics look great. I believe I am going to start looking for land. I will probably have to make it a "camping" cabin since water availability and rights are a BIG issue here in CO. From looking at this I believe I can do this


----------



## Yooperforeman (Mar 10, 2012)

Yep, I'm not gong to have plumbing or running water,or electricity either.I'm using an inverter with a deep cycle battery to run the lights.Works great! This summer I'll add a solar panel to keep the battery charged.


----------



## SFC B (Mar 10, 2012)

I would like to be somewhere with water available. The electricity is a much simpler question to answer. Especially solar out here is very viable. I hope I can find some land now. The older I get the more I really want to get some peace in the woods. I have been accused of being a closet hermit


----------



## Talltom (Mar 13, 2012)

There was an extensive posting on the Logosol owners forum about building a cabin with a Logosol M-5 posted by alaskayukondave in the portable sawmill section. The site has since been overrun by spam, but you may still be able to access the thread by doing a name search. Forum is accessed through the Logosol website. You may need to register to do a search.

Lots of options if you're looking at a stick built or timberframe cabin. A log cabin will narrow options significantly, especially if you want the cabin to be reasonably air tight. First question to answer is: Will you be milling in the future after the cabin is done? If no, then you could hire out the milling or buy a more expensive, more capable mill and resell it when you're done. If you cut your own, you will need a LOT of time to do it. Chain saw mills are cheaper but slower and you will need a big saw. The saw will be a major part of your investment and will be overkill for sawing firewood after you're done with the mill, so it only makes sense if you plan on future milling or resell it. I have owned an M-5 for a long time, but if I had it to do over again, I'd get the Big Mill system and make my own mill support.


----------



## SFC B (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for reply. I tried to get on the Logosol site but it was totally jacked. If I can get enough land with enough timber I would like to do some milling of my own and in the area there is the possibility of hiring out. I had thought about a Timberking/Woodmizer set up but that is a good amount of $. If I could build a decent little cabin I might be able to get Mama to buy into me building a house. :msp_biggrin: I really do want to be responsible for my own place. Also, the more wood working and cutting I get to do the happier I am.


----------



## Yooperforeman (Mar 14, 2012)

Hmmmm, some of my pictures are gone.Does everyone else see red X's?
I'll try again:


----------



## Yooperforeman (Mar 14, 2012)

Some more pics:


----------



## SFC B (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks for reposting those. I wonder what happened with the pics before?


----------



## Yooperforeman (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah,I'm not sure,they just disappeared.


----------



## irishcountry (Mar 15, 2012)

Hey yooper how strict are building codes up your way? My son is going to college in Sault St. Marie and loves it up there thought about getting some property and building either a getaway or retirement home wondered if you could cut your own logs mill them and build something similar to what you have done. Great work and thanks for all the pics !! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Yooperforeman (Mar 15, 2012)

Well,I wasn't able to get a building code.Per the code,I would have to build and frame 2x4 walls inside my log walls then insulate and sheet over that,
This would defeat the purpose of a log building.Also,per code I would have to build 2x10 rafters over the top of my log purlins and insulate and sheet over that.
I took a chance and built it anyway.I don't have a permanent foundation,nor do I have electricity or plumbing,so I consider it to be mobile(I could roll a low-boy under it and move to where-ever).I'm sure they can't make me tear it down,however I might face a stiff fine if and when I get caught.It's too bad our building codes have lost all common sense,A man can't build with rough material because of R-factor..That don't make sense.When it's below zero out,I have a small woodfire in the cookstove going and it's easy to keep it at 75-80 degrees inside!

So, in conclusion,BUILD AT YOUR OWN RISK!


----------



## Woodsrover (Mar 15, 2012)

Terrific attitude! I can't stand the govt trying to save ourselves from ourselves. One day I will buy some land in the North Maine Woods and do the same thing. Your cabin is an inspiration. Great work!


----------



## irishcountry (Mar 15, 2012)

Yooper Thanks for the info and I agree !!! If you own a peice of land and you want to build something by golly its yours to do as you please in my book !! Again great job !! Woodrover yeah I get on landwatch.com all the time and look in Maine too it looks like Gods country as well. Have you ever been in Maine at all ?


----------



## Yooperforeman (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks for the positive responses! I felt the same way you guys do,The landowner should be able to do as he pleases.
Also,I haven't put in any beds,that way it doesn't look like it's being lived in.Next deer season I'll be staying there for a few days and I'll
just sleep on a cot or roll-a-way bed.


----------



## irishcountry (Mar 15, 2012)

Very Nice that will be perfect ! You ever check out #### Proenneke "alone in the wilderness" that is the kind of attitude he had he is a real inspiration if you've never heard of him you have to check him out on youtube awesome story !!


----------



## irishcountry (Mar 15, 2012)

totally did not think about the first name getting censored. I am betting you can figure it out rhymes with Rick but starts with a D or short for Richard.:smile2:


----------



## Woodsrover (Mar 15, 2012)

irishcountry said:


> Woodrover yeah I get on landwatch.com all the time and look in Maine too it looks like Gods country as well. Have you ever been in Maine at all ?



-Thread hijack mode on-

I try to get up there a few times a year. It's probably my favorite place. There are 3 million acres of land in the northwest corner of the state known as the "North Maine Woods". It's private land that is open to the public for recreational use. Tons of hunting and fishing, camping and off-roading opportunities, and you hardly bump into anyone. Just thousands of miles of logging roads. Myself and three buddies went up there last year for four days in late April and didn't see one other person. We also discharged a couple thousand rounds of ammunition with nobody around to complain. I'm sure there wasn't another soul within forty miles of us. It gets a little busier in the summer and you might see a person here or there, but not a lot. It's really a place to go and get away from everything, especially if you like to be away from other people. It's not like a campground where you have neighbors on all sides of you. If you spend all day driving the roads up there you might see two or three other trucks.

The same three buddies are heading up there the first week of May this year. I think we're camping at Cliff Lake if anyone wants to stop by for a beer!

Here's a picture from a trip I took with another Land Rover a few years ago. This give you an idea of what the place looks like.

-Thread hijack mode off-


----------



## Woodsrover (Mar 15, 2012)

irishcountry said:


> ..."alone in the wilderness" ...



Great movie. I have a copy....The wife gets tired of watching it. I want to be that guy.


----------



## Yooperforeman (Mar 15, 2012)

Yeah,I've seen the youtube video's of "alone in the wilderness". Did you know his cabin is still standing and in good condition? Just shows you that log buildings are just as good as anything built from stamped lumber. But the building inspectors don't agree with that.Heck,The building inspector told me I couldn't use 5" cedar logs as floor joist.He said that a 5" cedar log wasn't strong enough for a 8 foot span.So....I used the logs anyway and put them on 1 foot centers!


----------



## SFC B (Mar 15, 2012)

It is amazing how ignorant some bureaucracies can be. There are log structures in the Nordic countries that are hundreds of years old and still viable. Add a modern fondation to that and then think about it :msp_razz:


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Mar 15, 2012)

Yooperforeman said:


> ]Yeah,I've seen the youtube video's of "alone in the wilderness". Did you know his cabin is still standing and in good condition? Just shows you that log buildings are just as good as anything built from stamped lumber. But the building inspectors don't agree with that.Heck,The building inspector told me I couldn't use 5" cedar logs as floor joist.He said that a 5" cedar log wasn't strong enough for a 8 foot span.So....I used the logs anyway and put them on 1 foot centers!



Yes that cabin is still there, did you know that in that country not much rots with any maintance at all. (his cabin still gets maintance) You can put spruce right on gravel that drains well, and it just doesn't rot. Try that where you live. lol

BTW, i hunted in that area for many years, and BTW, Alone In The Wilderness is on PBS RIGHT NOW! lol

Rob


----------



## Yooperforeman (Mar 15, 2012)

I used spruce for the support beams,they're 18 inches off the ground then the log floor joists rest on top of those.There's plenty of air circulation!


----------



## irishcountry (Mar 17, 2012)

Yep I think building codes at least some just do not give people enough credit and can also stifle creativity something missing when you look around the subdivisions . Never cared for cookie cutter homes thats why I like all the pics on here ! I would think those cedars placed like that are pretty darn solid !


----------

